# kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen



## yallamann (13. September 2009)

moin zusammen,
ich hab da mal ne ernst gemeinte frage:

welche fangtiefe kann ein kabeljau/dorsch ab um ihn unversehrt zurück setzen zu können?

mir selbst ist es bei einer meiner ersten kuttertouren passiert, dass ich aufgrund der göße wieder eingesetzt habe und der fisch tot auf dem wasser rumtrieb. wegen meiner unerfahrenheit wusste ich natürlich nicht aus welcher tiefe ich den hochgezogen habe.

jetzt geht bei uns die kabeljausaison wieder los und ich möchte wenn ich aufgrund der größe zurücksetze keine möwen anködern.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*

Mach dir kein Kopp über die paar Dorsche die evtl. das zurücksetzen nicht überleben. Die Fischer hauen tausende zurück und denen ist es auch egal was draus wird. 
Klar kann man im "Kleinen" anfangen den Dorschbestand zu schützen aber man sollte sich keine Vorwürfe machen wenn mal ein Dorsch nicht überlebt. 
Wenn ich in der Brandung (Flachwasser) Dorsche fange, gehen auch viele nach den zurücksetzen kaputt. Also spielt die Tiefe erstmal keine Rolle. Wichtiger ist wie schnell du sie einholst... umso langsamer umso besser für den Fisch.

Es gibt da nur ein wirksames Mittel das einen sowas nicht passiert... zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## yallamann (13. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*

dir ist schon klar, dass du damit zum "nicht zurücksetzen" aufrufst?


----------



## yallamann (13. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*

jou denn willich ma nix gesacht ham.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



yallamann schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar, dass du damit zum "nicht zurücksetzen" aufrufst?



Mag sein... bin auf jeden Fall dafür dass das Mindestmaß für Dorsch bei den Berufsfischern runter gesetzt wird. Schon wäre deren Quote schneller erfüllt und wir hätten Ruhe |supergri

Ich setze *JEDEN* untermaßigen Fisch zurück ob überlebensfähig oder auch nicht. So lassen wenigstens die Kormorane und andere Fischdiebe die anderen Fische in Ruhe.


----------



## yallamann (13. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Mag sein... bin auf jeden Fall dafür dass das Mindestmaß für Dorsch bei den Berufsfischern runter gesetzt wird. Schon wäre deren Quote schneller erfüllt und wir hätten Ruhe |supergri



ouha wenn dat ma nich n redarctrööt wird!:m

ich weiss, dass ich mich mit der aussage jetzt auf sehr dünnem eis bewege *klirr*
ABER
wenn ich was zurücksetze was nicht überlebensfähig ist warum sezt ich es dann zurück?
eh ich den fang wattweissich wem gönne ess ich den lieber selber. ja ich verzehr den fisch den ich fange!
mach ja sein, dass ich im fischereischeiprüfungsvorbereitungslehrgang *eineuroindielangewortkasse* was falsch verstanden hab doch da war die rede davon, dass nicht überlebensfähige fänge nicht zurück gesetzt werden sollen und es jedem fischereiaufseher einleuchten sollte, dass ein fisch z.b. wenn der haken so geschluckt ist, dass er fast aus der kloake wieder rausschaut, nicht überlebensfähig sei.
ja soll ich denn nur wegen der waschpo die lütten an die möwen opfern?


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (13. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*

Er hat aber auf jeden Fall recht. Aber das könnte man nun auch wieder über 1000 Seitendiskutieren.. 

Aber zum Thema sage ich, dass ich jeden kleinen Fisch egal Dorsch oder Hecht zurücksetze. 
Beim Dorsch kommt es auch drauf an ob er gegafft wurde oder nicht.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



yallamann schrieb:


> mach ja sein, dass ich im fischereischeiprüfungsvorbereitungslehrgang *eineuroindielangewortkasse* was falsch verstanden hab doch da war die rede davon, dass nicht überlebensfähige fänge nicht zurück gesetzt werden sollen....



Ja, hast da was falsch verstanden :m

Es *MUSS* jeder untermaßige Fisch zurück gesetzt werden ob überlebnsfähig oder auch nicht. Wer will sich denn anmaßen zu erkennen ob ein Fisch wirklich überlebensfähig ist?? Ich kanns nicht... naja, wenn sich die halben Eingeweide neben den Fisch und nicht mehr in den Fisch befinden kann ich das auch erkennen. Was ist aber mit den Fischen die man wieder zurück setzt und erstmal kieloben schwimmen??? Paar Minuten später tauchen die wieder ab (wenn die Möwen nicht schneller sind) als wenn nichts gewesen ist.

Ich bin einer von den Anglern die jeden Fisch der das Maß noch nicht erreicht haben könnte auf die Meßlatte leg. Dafür nehme ich aber auch jeden Maßigen mit da wir gerne Fisch essen


----------



## Rosi (13. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



yallamann schrieb:


> wenn ich was zurücksetze was nicht überlebensfähig ist warum sezt ich es dann zurück?
> eh ich den fang wattweissich wem gönne ess ich den lieber selber.



Hi yallamann, das wäre total logisch, wenn alle Angler sehr ehrlich wären. Sind sie aber nicht. 

Die behaupten dann der Untermaßige hätte bereits geblutet oder zu tief geschluckt oder war am Auge gehakt oder wurde zu schnell hochgezogen oder war sowieso schon halb tot. 

Deshalb wird nicht nach Gründen gesucht. Untermaßig geht zurück und fertig. Zu tief geschluckt gibt das bei Dorsch sowieso nicht. Dafür habe ich einen Hakenlöser und wer den anwenden kann, hat das Problem nicht. Das ist eine fette Ausrede.


----------



## Rosi (13. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Brandung (Flachwasser) Dorsche fange, gehen auch viele nach den zurücksetzen kaputt. Also spielt die Tiefe erstmal keine Rolle.



Hi Klaus, ich finde das kann man nicht vergleichen. Beim Brandungsangeln hat der Dorsch viel mehr Streß als wenn er vom Boot aus gebissen hat. 
Er wird über 100m weit zum Ufer gezogen und hat dabei laufend Grundkontakt. Er versucht verzweifelt sich fest zu klemmen, jede Grundberührung nimmt ihm ein paar Zellen und am Ende wird er über den Sand geschliffen.

Vom Boot aus kommt er nur aus 20m Tiefe hoch, ohne Widerstand. Es ist nichts zum Festklemmen unterwegs oder etwas woran er sich verletzen könnte. Wenn man seine Größe sieht, kann man ihn schon im Wasser wieder lösen, dazu braucht er nicht ins Boot. Man muß es nur wollen. Viele Lütte verschwinden nach dem Hakenlösereinsatz gemächlich in der Tiefe.


----------



## yallamann (13. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Klaus, ich finde das kann man nicht vergleichen. Beim Brandungsangeln hat der Dorsch viel mehr Streß als wenn er vom Boot aus gebissen hat.
> Er wird über 100m weit zum Ufer gezogen und hat dabei laufend Grundkontakt. Er versucht verzweifelt sich fest zu klemmen, jede Grundberührung nimmt ihm ein paar Zellen und am Ende wird er über den Sand geschliffen.



ahem, vorsehn vielleicht ist *P*eople*E*at*T*asty*A*nimals 
on board.

Soviel habich jetzt verstanden:
untermassig auf jeden fall zurück auch wenn der "kleine" dann bauch oben liegen bleibt weil ich ihn aus >18m hochgepumpt habe.

jetzt aber mal zu meiner ursprünglichen frage zurück. ich glaub ich hab das nicht eindeutig genug formuliert.
irgendwann kolabieren bei einem lebewesen lebenswichtige organe ob fehlendem druckausgleich. beim uns menschen s. apnoetauchen, ist das z.b. die lunge wenn mann aus einer bestimmten tiefe zu schnell auftaucht. nu ham fische ja keine lunge, sondern bestenfalls wenn sie keine haie sind ne schwimmblase.

angelpaar hat/haben ja schon dazu gepostet, dass seine/ihre erfahrungen bei 18m liegen.
wo soll ich das jetzt festmachen?
wenn ich einen nemo unter mindestmass, nicht gerissen (gibts hier anne nordsee eh nich), nicht gegafft, nicht blutend woraus auch immer, aus 20+ metern rausziehe, auf einem kutter wohlgemerkt und dann wieder in den bach werfe, überlebt er das?


----------



## dorschiie (13. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*

ich verstehe die diskusion hier nicht.
bei meiner prüfung (die schon ca. über 20 jahre her ist)wurde uns erzählt und auch sehr ans herz gelegt das wir immer untermaßige zurück setzen sollen. fische die den drill(untermaß) oder aus was für gründen nicht überlebt haben sind am ufer bzw. strand zu verbuddeln.
bei zu wiederhandlungen kann dann nach dem waidgesetz gehandelt werden.( strafen gegen wilderei)
hat sich da jetzt was geändert?


----------



## yallamann (14. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*

danke!
genau solch eine info wollte ich haben.:m


----------



## yallamann (14. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> verbuddel mal einen untermaßigen auf nem Kutter



fieso, man kann den doch unter dem mitgebrachten eis verbuddeln *duckundweg*


----------



## Rosi (14. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



yallamann schrieb:


> wenn ich einen nemo unter mindestmass, nicht gerissen (gibts hier anne nordsee eh nich), nicht gegafft, nicht blutend woraus auch immer, aus 20+ metern rausziehe, auf einem kutter wohlgemerkt und dann wieder in den bach werfe, überlebt er das?



Klar, im Prinzip überlebt er das. Jedenfalls stirbt er nicht weil sich der Druck zu schnell ändert. Er stirbt weil du ihn erst über das Geländer in den Kutter klatschen läßt und ihn dann aus 3m Höhe wieder reinwirfst. 

Von einem kleinen Boot aus braucht man nur im Wasser den Haken zu lösen. Da schwimmen die Burschen etwas benommen wieder los.

Den Verweis auf PETA hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden, erklär mal bitte.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*

Die Fische sterben, weil sie aus zu grosser Tiefe kommen. Das hat mit der Größe nichts zu tun. Ob sie dann noch mal gegen die Boardwand knallen oder aus drei Meter Höhe ins Wasser gefallen lassen werden ist wumpe.

Das Blut der Fische enthält Sauerstoff und Kohlendioxid und wenn man einen Fisch flott nach oben kurbelt dann perlen diese Gase aus, wie bei einer Mineralwasserflasche. Der Fisch kann nicht dekomprimieren und stirbt. Als kritische Grenze darf man wohl ca. 10m nehmen. Langsames Kurbeln nützt da auch nicht viel. Die Vorstellung Dorsche aus 20 oder gar 35m Tiefe zu releasen ist naiv. Die Fische tauchen wohl wieder ab - sterben also nicht schlagartig - werden aber in der Regel in den nächsten Stunden dahin gehen. Wer feststellt, dass er an einem Angelplatz keine maßigen Fische fängt, der sollte schlicht den Platz wechseln und größere suchen. C&R hat auf einem Angelkutter garnichts zu suchen, allein der Gedanke daran zeigt wie hirnig manche Angler sein können. Das gilt im übrigen auch für diese beknackte Vertikalangelei auf Zander im Winter in Tiefen über 10m. Wer sich das verdeutlichen möchte, der sollte einfach mal darauf achten, ob der Fisch beim schlachten schaumig blutet.


----------



## Klaus S. (14. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Fische tauchen wohl wieder ab - sterben also nicht schlagartig - werden aber in der Regel in den nächsten Stunden dahin gehen.



Woher weißt du das?? Bist du hinterher getaucht oder wo kann man sowas nachlesen??


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*

http://www.springerlink.com/content/u47041h94h50746k/

http://www.norwegen-angelforum.net/forum/archive/index.php/t-3291.html

http://www.vertikalangeln.com/Trommelsucht.htm

In den Links geht es natürlich auch um Trommelsucht. Allerdings sollte der Begriff Taucherkrankheit allgemein bekannt sein. Wenn die Gasblasen sich im Fischblut lösen wie frischgeschüttelter Rotkäppchensekt, dann kann man sich ja vorstellen was passiert.

So und nicht anders macht man das:



angelpaar schrieb:


> ... die ostsee blank wie mit blei ausgegossen ... die "minis" wurden einer nach dem anderen zurückgesetzt ... und tauchten dann nach ca. 5 bis 10 min neben dem boot wieder auf und wurden von den wartenden möwen gefressen ... 90% der fische wurden auf kleine beifänger gefangen ... mir als skipper tat die sachlage leid und ich habe das angeln untersagt ... und bin an eine andere tiefenlinie gefahren und habe dort dorsche von guter größe gefunden ...


----------



## yallamann (14. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*

@rosi
ich meinte damit das hier:


Rosi schrieb:


> Er wird über 100m weit zum Ufer gezogen und hat dabei laufend Grundkontakt. Er versucht verzweifelt sich fest zu klemmen, jede Grundberührung nimmt ihm ein paar Zellen und am Ende wird er über den Sand geschliffen.



da freut sich doch jeder tierschützer sowas zu lesen oder?
diskussionen über peta im board gibts auch genuch.

und dies


Rosi schrieb:


> Klar, im Prinzip überlebt er das. Jedenfalls stirbt er nicht weil sich der Druck zu schnell ändert. Er stirbt weil du ihn erst über das Geländer in den Kutter klatschen läßt und ihn dann aus 3m Höhe wieder reinwirfst.



wurde ja mittlerweile durch angelpaar und sundvogel mit unschlagbaren fakten bzw. argumenten eindeutig widerlegt.


alles in allem habt ihr mir alle mit euren postings sehr weitergeholfen. ich weiss jetzt wie ich mich künftig verhalten werde.
danke an alle beteiligten!

P.S.: @sundvogel
hätt ich den link aus dem norgeforum selbst gefunden wäre dieser fred gar nicht erst entstanden. danke nochmal speziell an dich.


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*

Das wird mir mal wieder alles zu sehr verallgemeinert. Es ist keineswegs so, dass Fische im normalen Angelbereich - also nicht der Tiefseefischerei - Probleme mit dem Druckunterschied bekommen müssen. Normale Tiefen, wie wir sie weitestgehend in der Ostsee vorfinden, macht ein Release durchaus möglich. Die Fische wechseln ja auch beim jagen schnell die Wassertiefen.
Problematisch ist natürlich eine Angelei, die sehr vertikal ausgeführt wird und wenn dann die Fische förmlich nach oben gerissen werden. Ein behutsamer Drill würde hier helfen.

Die Beobachtungen mit den Kleindorschen vom Sommer müssen auch nicht nur ein Tiefenproblem sein - obwohl ich mir die Kurbelei gut vorstellen kann - das sehr warme Wasser ist im Sommer ein weiter Grund.

Jeder Fisch, der danach eine Chance erhält ist ein Fisch mit Chance. Der, der auf den Kopf gekloppt wird, ist chancenlos. Wenn also die Kutterangelei eine waidgerechte Angelei nicht möglich machen würde, müßte die Konsequenz deren Untersagung sein.
Diese Argumente dienen doch nur denjenigen, die einfach alles murksen wollen.


----------



## Rosi (15. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*

Wir reden hier über 20m Wassertiefe. Alle 10m verändert sich der Wasserdruck um 1bar. Wenn ein Dorsch das nicht ab könnte, würden wir ihn nur in einer bestimmten Tiefe antreffen, was nicht der Fall ist. Man findet Dorsche gleichzeitig im Mittelwasser, unter der Oberfläche und grundnah. Der Dorsch hat zwischen Schwimmblase und Darm eine Verbindung, aus der er die überschüssige Luft ablassen kann.

Bei Trommelsucht denke ich an Rotbarsche, die aus 400m Tiefe nach oben kommen, mit vorquellenden Augen. Die Fische knistern, ihr Blut ist voller Gasbläschen. Wenn der Dorsch die 20m nicht ab könnte, würde er nicht in 100m Tiefe im Atlantik zu finden sein.


----------



## Klaus S. (15. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



Rosi schrieb:


> Der Dorsch hat zwischen Schwimmblase und Darm eine Verbindung, aus der er die überschüssige Luft ablassen kann.



Solch eine Verbindung hab ich denn auch.... ich kann nämlich die überschüssige Luft auch ganz gut ablassen |supergri

Wie schon mehrmals gesagt wurde angeln wir meistens in Tiefen *unter *10 m also bei 7-8 m und wenn man von dort die Dorsche normal hochholt (bei kleinen Dorschen braucht man nicht pumpen) dann haben die bestimmt keine Problem mit den Druckausgleich. 



> Er wird über 100m weit zum Ufer gezogen und hat dabei laufend Grundkontakt. Er versucht verzweifelt sich fest zu klemmen, jede Grundberührung nimmt ihm ein paar Zellen und am Ende wird er über den Sand geschliffen.


Beim Brandungsangeln wird der Dorsch auch nicht über den Grund geschliffen!!! Wer den Dorsch übern Grund schleift sollte mal gucken ob er mit waidgerechten Angelgeschirr unterwegs ist (schnelle Rollen in der Brandung). Dort ist es wohl eher das Problem mit den zu schnellen einholen (der Dorsch "surft" an der Oberfläche). Nur angelt man beim Brandungsangeln noch wesentlich flacher und von daher gibts überhaupt keine Probleme mit den Druckausgleich. Und wer den Dorsch übern Strand schleift der hat in der Brandung nicht zu suchen sondern der sollte sich in den Sessel setzen und stricken.


----------



## yallamann (15. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



Rosi schrieb:


> Der Dorsch hat zwischen Schwimmblase und Darm eine Verbindung, aus der er die überschüssige Luft ablassen kann.



hat er nicht. der dorsch ist kein cyprinide, der druckausgleich erfolgt über ein sog. oval mit gasdrüse.



Dolfin schrieb:


> *Das wird mir mal wieder alles zu sehr verallgemeinert. ...*
> 
> Diese Argumente dienen doch nur denjenigen, die einfach alles murksen wollen.



  les ich hier nicht auch ne verallgemeinerung?


----------



## celler (15. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



dorschiie schrieb:


> ich verstehe die diskusion hier nicht.
> bei meiner prüfung (die schon ca. über 20 jahre her ist)wurde uns erzählt und auch sehr ans herz gelegt das wir immer untermaßige zurück setzen sollen. fische die den drill(untermaß) oder aus was für gründen nicht überlebt haben sind am ufer bzw. strand zu verbuddeln.
> bei zu wiederhandlungen kann dann nach dem waidgesetz gehandelt werden.( strafen gegen wilderei)
> hat sich da jetzt was geändert?


 

Nein hat sich nichts geändert.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*

Diese Diskussion finde ich grundsätzlich interessant.

Die "technische" Eingangsfrage war ja, bis zu welcher Fangtiefe ein Dorsch mit entsprechender Überlebenschance noch zurückgesetzt werden kann.

Dabei ist das eigentlich vollkommen wurscht - jedenfalls für den Dorschbestand oder das "Wohlbefinden" des Einzeltieres..

Hier gehts ja also wie so oft bei solchen Diskussionen rein um den moralisch/ethischen Aspekt - was kann/darf/soll Angler tun, um für sich selber und in der Öffentlichkeit noch als "Gutmensch" dazustehen... 

Selbstverständlich wird es nur in Ausnahmen Angler geben, welchen es "Freude" bereitet, zu beobachten wie untermaßige Dorsche an der Oberfläche von Möven gefressen werden. Im Normalfall wird sich ein Angler Gedanken darüber machen, ob der Dorsch (respektive jeder andere gefangene untermaßige Fisch) überlebensfähig sein könnte.. 

Dummereweise sind Angler weder Fischereibiologen noch Tierärzte. Und zumindest rechtlich ist es wie im Thread schon beschrieben eh wurscht - untermaßige sind zurückzuwerfen, ob lebend oder tot oder bald tot.

Auch hier gehts um das rein menschliche Empfinden, was man aus menschlicher Sicht dem Untermaßigen "antun" will..

Bei den Massen/Tonnen an Kleindorsch, die wegen zu hohen Mindestmaßes bei Berufsfischern über Bord gehen und die nicht zur Quote zählen, so dass noch weitergefischt wird und noch mehr Kleindorsch über Bord geht, spielen ein paar tausend releaster Kleindorsche von Anglern für den Bestand keine Rolle.

Aber auch wenn ich persönlich Fischen auf Grund der Rezeptoren und des Aufbaus ihres Gehirns keine Leidensfähigkeit attestiere, kriegt ein offensichtlich "angeschlagener" Kleindorsch von mir fachgerecht einen auf die Rübe, bevor er als Krebs- oder Mövenfutter wieder über Bord geht. Nicht weils besser für den Fisch ist, sondern weil ich mich damit besser fühle. 

In meinen Augen lebensfähige gehen natürlich lebendig über Board..

Sollten die dann auch verrecken (was mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit in meinen Augen schon so ab 6 - 8 m der Fall sein dürfte), gibts halt Futter für die Krebse, die nachher wieder von Dorschen gefressen werden.....

Da Menschen im Gegnsatz zu Tieren (und erst recht zu niedrigen wie Fischen) die Möglichkleit zur Empathie (Mitempfinden) haben, fühle ich mich einfach besser da "vernünftig" zu handeln, unabhängig davon, dass es für den Bestand oder dem Einzelfisch wurscht ist....


----------



## yallamann (15. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*

nach allem was ich jetzt hier gehört habe, konnte ich die suchmaschine mit begriffen wie trommelkrankheit fisch meter füttern.

was die tiefe betrifft scheiden sich die geister. man kann diese aber nach allem was ich gelesen habe bei >10m festmachen.
in der schweiz ist es jedenfalls vorgeschrieben einen trommler zu töten.

achtung persönliche meinung:
empathie empfinde ich nicht für die fische. würde ich das, ginge ich nicht angeln sondern stände hinter einem tapeziertisch vor dem fiese bilder von durch den mensch verletzte tiere aufgebaut sind.
mir ging es bei meiner frage um reine fakten und somit für mich um den sinn bzw unsinn des wiedereinsetzens auf see.

ich möchte hier keine fang und freilass diskussion lostreten, dies sollte oder ist bereits an anderer stelle geschehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



> mir ging es bei meiner frage um reine fakten und somit für mich um den sinn bzw unsinn des wiedereinsetzens auf see.


Da wirds keine allgemeingültige Tiefe geben können, da viele verschiedenen Faktoren eine Rolle spielen, von der Wassertemperatur über die Tiefe und die "Drillgeschwindigkeit" und nicht zu vergessen den Allgemeinzustand des Fisches..

10m ist eine Grenze, die wir wohl mangels wirklichen Wissens in meinen Augen als "Obergrenze" einigermaßen festmachen könnten. 

Ich selber denke aber wie geschrieben, dass die Grenze da noch flacher ausfällt und eigentlich so ab deutlich unter 5m es relativ sinnfrei wird, wenn man dem Fisch eine vernünftige Überlebenschance einräumen will..


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*

Es geht nicht um moralische Kategorien. Wenn ich feststelle, dass ich gerade in 10m Tiefe im Dorschkindergarten rumstocher, dann wechsel ich den Platz. 10m ist natürlich wahllos herausgegriffen - es könnten ebenso 8,56m oder 11,27m sein - ist aber wohl eine gute Orientierung. Wer serienweise Kleindorsche fängt und die wieder zurück wirft, der hat doch etwas wesentliches unseres Hobbies nicht kapiert. Wie Thomas schon schrieb ist die Sache etwas komplexer, da WT, Temp. und individuelle Bedingungen sicher eine Rolle spielen.

Was jetzt an der Aufforderung nicht im Tiefen auf Kleindorsche zu fischen, die Fleischmacher und Totschläger unterstützt, das muß mir noch mal einer erklären.


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*

Wie wäre es denn, wenn man das Mindestmaß für Dorsche auch für Angler abschafft und stattdessen Entnahmepflicht + eine Quote von sagen wir mal 4 Fischen pro Tag und Person ansetzt?

Ich denke auch daß viele Kleindorsche das Zurücksetzen vom Boot aus nicht überleben. Kleinboot-Angler berichten oft von maßenweise toten Kleindorschen und Wittlingen, die an der Oberfläche herumtreiben -- an Stellen wo kurz zuvor der Angelkutter oder Kollege war...

Die wären doch lieber irgendwie im Räucherofen oder sonstwo gelandet, als tot als Möwenfutter.

Das hätte auch den schönen Nebeneffekt, das manche Holzköppe sich mit ihren 5-Haken-Paternostern den ganzen Angeltag in einem Rutsch versauen können und würde über lang dazu führen, daß mit größeren Haken und Ködern gefischt wird, um gezielt die Großen zu fangen und nicht die Quote mit 4 Babydorschen erfüllt zu haben und aufhören zu müssen...

Momentan muß man sich ja fragen was schlimmer ist, die Leute die jeden Kleindorsch abknüppeln oder das vorgeschriebene Zurücksetzen von Fischen, deren Überleben absolut unsicher ist...


----------



## Klaus S. (15. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn man das Mindestmaß für Dorsche auch für Angler abschafft und stattdessen Entnahmepflicht + eine Quote von sagen wir mal 4 Fischen pro Tag und Person ansetzt?



Und schon wären auch die letzten Angelkutter verschwunden.

Stell dir das man bei den Süßwasserfischen vor... nach 4 Rotaugen ist Schluß... oder 4 Kaulis beim Aalangeln. :q



> Kleinboot-Angler berichten oft von maßenweise toten Kleindorschen und Wittlingen, die an der Oberfläche herumtreiben -- an Stellen wo kurz zuvor der Angelkutter oder Kollege war...



Dann sollen die Kleinboot-Fahrer die dir das berichtet haben mal hinter einen Trawler fahren... 



> Die wären doch lieber irgendwie im Räucherofen oder sonstwo gelandet, als tot als Möwenfutter.



Nö... ist besser wenn sich die Krebse und sonstwas für Getier sich die Dorsche holen.... wie schon gesagt wurde sind die Krebse wiederum Futter für die Dorsche und der Kreislauf ist wieder geschlossen. Außerdem gehe ich davon aus das ein Großteil der Untermaßigen das Zurücksetzen überlebt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Und schon wären auch die letzten Angelkutter verschwunden.


Die müssen wohl von den ganzen Fleischmachern leben, die den Hals nicht vollkriegen.... Mir wäre das egal - 4 Dorsche sind ja schon viel, wenn man bedenkt wie schlecht man überwiegend fängt. Damit wäre ich schon zufrieden. Gibt's wieder mehr Dorsch kann man die Quote ja nach oben schrauben.



> Stell dir das man bei den Süßwasserfischen vor... nach 4 Rotaugen ist Schluß... oder 4 Kaulis beim Aalangeln. :q


Du vergleichst Dorsche mit Rotaugen? Stell dir vor nach 4 Zandern oder Hechten wäre Schluß -- wem das nicht reicht, bei dem läuft irgendetwas falsch. Was will man denn mit so viel Fisch??? Und von gefährlich einbrechenden Rotaugenbeständen hab ich auch noch nix gehört... mag ja sein, daß es sowas auch gibt. #c



> Dann sollen die Kleinboot-Fahrer die dir das berichtet haben mal hinter einen Trawler fahren...


Die würden auch weniger Schaden verursachen, wenn jeder Fisch in die Quote mit eingeht statt nur die Maßigen...


----------



## Klaus S. (15. September 2009)

*AW: kabeljau/dorsch zurücksetzen*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Die würden auch weniger Schaden verursachen, wenn jeder Fisch in die Quote mit eingeht statt nur die Maßigen...



Yeap... so sehe ich das auch!!


----------

